# Lost Greyhound



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

A Brindle bitch greyhound has dissappeared from Beeston Nottingham on 25th Oct 2009 owner is desperate to get her back, any help out there


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you already reported it to the police?


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, yes the owners have reported this dog, thank you


----------

